# A nice page of vintage Halloween celebrity photos.



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

It's Halloween! A Certain Cinema

Two wonderful examples of what's on this page:

1931 Robert Coogan (Jackie Coogan's younger brother) and Jackie Cooper. 

View attachment 155662


Ida Lupino, one of the most incredible women of Golden Era Hollywood.

View attachment 155663


----------

